# Emergency Department Cpt Codes



## NESmith (Apr 30, 2010)

Are the ED CPT codes only for the physician in the ED or if a specialist is call in to see a patient do they also bill the ED CPT codes? Thanks I am new to ED coding.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 30, 2010)

They also use the ED codes


----------

